
Bloxes Brings Cardboard Tech To The Office - brlewis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/07/bloxes-brings-cardboard-tech-to-the-office/
======
patrickg-zill
20 pieces of cardboard for $60? I can buy a CHAIR for $60 and have Staples
deliver it.

------
aggieben
dude...too many little pieces. If you can make these things assemble
themselves, then _that_ would be cool.

~~~
joshwa
near as I can tell from the site, each block is made from exactly one piece of
cardboard.

